# Emabarassing moments with fishing?



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

It's time to out yourself - if for no other reason then to make me feel better .......

I've SEEN several embarrasing things happen to others:

1) Saw a guy cast his bottom rig into the overhead lights above on a pier.
2) Saw a guy learn the hard way about blue's and their biting habits.
3) Saw a guy lose his balance and fall over into the waves after a mega-cast.
4) Saw a guy literally dive after his rod after it had been puled out an improperly placed spike ..... and lost the fish (I can't blame him though).

Well .......... my embarassing moment happend Saturday night at Pt. Lookout. I was fishing on the rock wall and it was just after dusk. There was a good number of people fishing as usual.

I reloaded my rig with some fresh bait and went to make a cast but quickly figured out that my bail hadn't fully opened so my bait went no where except straight down with my follow through. My bottom rig got lodged in between the rocks below - just above the water line and me being me, decided I wasn't going to lose a $0.99 setup to no stinking rock that was right below me.

So, I tip toed (as gracefully as a 6'5" 275 lb man can) down to the waters edge while watching ever so closely as to where I placed my feet. I saw the trapped rig and had to adjust my footing to straddle it so I could free it. Apparently, with my back to the water, my right foot didn't like the place I chose to plant it and started the stomach churning SLOW slide of death. Being an athlete (at least in spirit at this point in my "career"), I still felt comfortable that I could save myself in plenty of time before reaching the "point of no return". 

In the immortal words of Charlie Murphy: "Wrong ......... Wrong."

I quickly free the bottom rig and fling it up above me as my brother watches in anticipation of the inevitable. I go to add a little more pressure to my right foot (knowing it will slide some) to get me moving back up hill ..............

My attempt is futile as my downward slide picks up speed. 

I go to reach for the rock infront of me (my backup plan) and quickly discover, to my utter bewilderment - that it to is covered in a slick, green slime. 

Needless to say, this rock ..... my rock ...... failed me. And because it failed me, I had to revert back to the standard "wave your arms in a circle as fast as you can" plan.

This to didn't work as apparently God himself wanted to laugh. And back I went ........ arms spread out to my sides in an attempt to limit the depth of my watery entrance. 

SPLASH!!!!!!!

Thankfully it was dark and my shame only had to be shared with my brother and the nice Asian gentleman fishing beside us ........ who so thankfully had to provide my brother with endless ammo by pointing out "You make big splash!!!!"

So, completely soaked, I emerged from the still comfortably warm Chesapeake Bay, with minor damage (a few scratches to the lower back and hands from I guess what are barnacles) and climb my way back to the wall. Luckily, I thought ahead and had a pair of jeans and a sweatshirt in my truck with me to change into.

I tell you what ........ nothing makes you feel like being one with mother nature then to strip butt ass naked in between the doors of your truck on the side of the road while your brother calls all your friends (and your wife) to tell them what you just did. 

"And guess what he said???? 'You make big splash!!!!' Ha ha ha. I'm not making that up!!!" 

Where is the "I feel shame" emoticon???? LOL.

PS - I did catch two fish though so I have to call the night a sucess.


----------



## gone_fishing (Oct 12, 2007)

Good thing you did that now and not in December! 

Fishing last October on a sunny day with an east wind...started to snooze a little in my chair. I hear a reel screaming. Look up at my far rod bent in 1/2. I get up to run to it...I was wearing my old neoprene waders...got 3 steps in before I go face first into the sand. I roll...2 more steps and bam..face first again. Ended up with a 10# blue. 

Fishing this spring I wade out for a little extra distance. I find out quickly I am inside of a DEEP hole with a slight rip that is holding me there. I turn around and look up at a wave. I jumped but was slammed by the wave. Waders were filled up. Called it a day to go get warm.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Last year, I took a NASTY spill on an oyster covered rock jetty, and came up bleeding in 8 places... Nothing that required stitches, and nothing rotted off, so all's well.

The event promted the commitment to the wife to carry a first aid kit from then on.........

Surf Fish thought it was amazing that I disappeared from view in an instant, as he took a bite of a convenience store sandwich...

Be careful out there, folks.


----------



## trowpa (Jan 26, 2006)

Ok - fly fishing for trout in my home stream...i decide I'm too lazy to walk to the "safe" spot of the stream to cross it that I'll step into the stream on the undercut bank - i mean "How deep could it be?..." (famous last words)

My foot never hit bottom....instead i do a face plant into the cold cold cold!!! water (this is early spring). Luckily I had the instinct to spread my arms which kept my fly rod from being broken underneath me. 

Luckily - only the ducks, fish, and heron were there to laugh at me. But if that asian gentleman was there - yep, "you make big splash" is what he'd say!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Americas funniest videos*

I saw a guy once make what I call a "Gorilla" cast while surf fishing. Ya heard that beautiful snap/pop sound and his bait and weight sailed a good 150-160 yards. He saw it splash down and proudly said, "Now that's how ya do it son" as he steadily reeled in a bit. I did have the heart to tell him that his line just broke and he lost his rig and weight. That same day later on I was fishing another spot on a local jetty. The most weight ya need is 4oz, 5oz is pushing it. This guy rigs up with an 8 oz bank sinker and cuts loose. Well ya herd that snap/pop sound again only this time his rig, and the top half of his two piece rod was gone. I was laughing my a$$ off as the guy steadily spewed a boat load of profanities. Well I wasn't paying attention and took a header off the jetty and took a quick dip.


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

Hannibal said:


> It's time to out yourself - if for no other reason then to make me feel better .......
> 
> I've SEEN several embarrasing things happen to others:
> 
> ...



Great story to read first thing on a Monday. Hopefully no more makin big splashes and continue with the fish catchin....big splashes come with the territory!!


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

A couple years ago wife and I were fishing the PAX Rec Center Pier and I was kididng her about catching fish. The guys around us were going along with it. Then someone said if she catches the biggest fish you have to take her to dinner.
We agreed and the next fish I caught was a small spot. *she caught a citation croaker* and I had to take a picture of it. I took some kidding for the rest of the day. She still lets me know about that.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

hrm..so many times to laugh at myself..

ill start with stuff thats happened this year...

iuno howm any times ive hooked up my king bait, picked up my anchor rod to slide it down , only to realize my release is only attached to my anchor line, and not my fighting rod too..just have to watch it slide down to the bottom..


OH! heres a good one..

last fall i was catching bait off a dock, net got stuck on somethin, so instead of pulling and rippin my nice net, i figure ill hop in and get it un stuck..well i have flip flops on..so i ask matt to give me his croks. well im a size 13 and he wear like a 9 or 10(hahah). so i start walkin and i feel OUCHHH...damn that stings..look down at my foot, meh, im ok. keep walking. OUCH GD SOB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! get back on the dock after getting my net..and matt looks down and is like dude...holy crap ur bleeding..that crok had filled up with blood, so i took that off, and started walkin down the dock..leavin a nice blood trail the whole way..


long story short. 8 stitches on my ankles, dont wear croks(especially not your own size) walkin on big oysterbeds!




Jesse


----------



## Pierside (Oct 2, 2007)

I was fishing for sheephead on the jetty at Huegonot Park in Jacksonville, FL several years ago. I was using a 12' cane pole, 12' of 20# mono line, 1/0 hook and a 1oz egg sinker with fiddlers for bait. I had already caught a couple of nice fish and was working my way down the rocks to a likely spot. I baited up, dropped my line in and watched a large sheephead take the bait. I immediately pulled back hard to set the hook which had worked the last few times I hooked fish, but this fish had other ideas. As my cane pole arced and the fish pulled back he released the hook. This would not seem so bad, but once the hook was released the pole straightened out, the sinker flew out of the water and back past my head. Still no problem until the sinker tightened my line behind me. Newtons Law says for every action there is an equal and opposite reaction. The whip action of pole and line brought the sinker smoking down on the right rear of my skull causing a flash and little black dancing spots before my eyes. The impact was so hard that it nearly knocked me into the river. Fortunately I didn't black out, but I carried a large goose egg for the rest of the week. That is the story of the sheephead that kicked my butt.


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

*Hey Hannibal*

That was funny! That was a good belly laugh!
Are you a comedian by nature? Great timing and story telling.

BTW, what happened to the guy who got bit by the blue?


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

"You make big splash!!!!"  LMAO
For years I used to just walk into the water with no waders ... Even in March and April  ... I frequently stripped and changed close in the parking lot right in the middle of Wilminton. Usually it was daybreak and folks were getting ready for work. It was normal to get some honks from passerbys and 1 morning I hear some footsteps and turn to find 2 bike cops right behind me  ... They got such a kich out of the fact that they were dressed for bear while I "was" Bare LMAO! They just asked that I take more precautions so no one see's and that was that .... I got my first set of waders the next day ..


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

i was at sandy point and the ranger was driving by. i flagged her down to go ask her something, she stopped and as i was running up to her i noticed her facial expression and her hand going for her gun...i was running up to her with my knife flying in my hand. i noticed and just instantly dropped it onto the faux sand and proceeded to ask my question without acknowledging what had just happened


----------



## Puppy Mullet (Dec 5, 2003)

Walked out into the waves in rubber knee boots thinking I still had my chest waders on.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Puppy Mullet said:


> Walked out into the waves in rubber knee boots thinking I still had my chest waders on.


How much beer involved....good meeting you the other week, dont think I introduced myself though. Rob pointed you out. I was in a 98 burgundee Tacoma with a rear rack, talked to you a few times out at the point. 

EDIT:We talked about Smith Mt Lake and striper fishin some.

EDIT x 2: To keep on topic......driving through an ATM with rods up and breaking a brand new WRI Fusion Magnum


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

My buddy and I went Weakie fishing a few years ago .. He just purchased a new rod and reel combo  . He had 2 rods out the back in the holders with peeler and was making his first cast on the "new" rod when one of the other rods doubles over so he sets the new rod down and while reaching for the hooked up rod the new rod is catapulted from between his legs and goes to the deep ... I doubt he could have thrown it farther  ... A few days prior in the same spot another friend lost a chum churm he didnt secure tight enough to the boat. So while fishing for his "new" rod he snags the chum churn ... Pretty fair trade off as my other buddy had already replaced it with insurance money. Oh the guy who lost the chum churm also on the way home had to brake for a slow car and had a rod shoot out of the rod holder and get run over by 2 cars... Insurance covered this also.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

hengstthomas said:


> My buddy and I went Weakie fishing a few years ago .. He just purchased a new rod and reel combo  . He had 2 rods out the back in the holders with peeler and was making his first cast on the "new" rod when one of the other rods doubles over so he sets the new rod down and while reaching for the hooked up rod the new rod is catapulted from between his legs and goes to the deep ... I doubt he could have thrown it farther  ... A few days prior in the same spot another friend lost a chum churm he didnt secure tight enough to the boat. So while fishing for his "new" rod he snags the chum churn ... Pretty fair trade off as my other buddy had already replaced it with insurance money. Oh the guy who lost the chum churm also on the way home had to brake for a slow car and had a rod shoot out of the rod holder and get run over by 2 cars... Insurance covered this also.



Insurance covered mine in the previous post as well...actually came out ahead


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

i want that kind of insurance do you no what he had


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

Was about the 7th grade, I was fishing for pinfish at Cherry Grove SC in an inlet behind our beach house. My rig got stuck on something in the water right near to the boat ramp, so i figured I could walk down the boat ramp, put the rod tip to it, and dislodge it. Barefoot, I inched down the boat ramp, getting gradually closer. Suddenly I was at the bottom of the ramp back down with one foot resting precariously close to an oyster bed. I raised the foot in the air to check for damages, for in my active youth I knew well that the worst cuts hurt the least. Sure enough, the blood she was a gushin', so I crawled back up the ramp as our neighbors pointed and laughed. After giving them a few nice words to think about I went to the back door of the house and asked my grandma for a rag. Soaked it through, got another and soaked it, proceeded until grandma got curious, came to the back door and nearly fainted. 
5 hours and 40 stitches later I learned that oysters really are nothing to fool with, as well as that novacaine doesn't really work for me and that hooked needle hurts alot worse than a sharp oyster when it gets into your foot. Finally, since then I never ever walk around any marshy substrate without shoes on.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

When I first got back into surf fishing years ago a group of us went to Hatteras, there was a young lady I had my eye on and figured I would impress her with my casting ability.Well I wade out waste deep and turn around to make sure she's watching and when I turn back around there is a wave two feet above my head. Well I get plastered and loose my glasses but held onto the rod. To top it off the rest of the week she drove me around because I couldn't see and I got to hear about how much she missed her boyfriend...:redface:


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Cdog said:


> When I first got back into surf fishing years ago a group of us went to Hatteras, there was a young lady I had my eye on and figured I would impress her with my casting ability.Well I wade out waste deep and turn around to make sure she's watching and when I turn back around there is a wave two feet above my head. Well I get plastered and loose my glasses but held onto the rod. To top it off the rest of the week she drove me around because I couldn't see and I got to hear about how much she missed her boyfriend...:redface:


ouch


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

When I grab DD's rod thinking it was mine. It's not so embarassed when you have identical combo.


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

CrawFish said:


> When I grab DD's rod thinking it was mine.


Pretty bad stuff.


----------



## Puppy Mullet (Dec 5, 2003)

You shoulda told me your handle Treed! 

Had a skate latch on my thumb out on Rodanthe pier. He would bite harder every time I tried to remove him. I ask C.E. Midgett to take his knife and sever the side of its mouth. He squatted down, surveyed the situation, and then stabbed it in the nuts.

He so funny..


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Carolina Rebel said:


> Pretty bad stuff.


get your mind out of the gutter


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

A number of years back I was the first in my group to take the plunge for a pair of waders.

As I fish OBX a lot in December, so I went with a heavy duty Neoprene Hodgemans model.

Got to the beach and decided to give them a try. Went out back of the hotel and started throwing a stingsilver on a plugging rod. My buddies showed up a few minutes later and I decided I needed to impress them with my new found ability to get out in the waves and cast.

Out about thigh deep and one fellow kept egging me on to get deeper- got just shy of waist deep and let go for a nice cast. Being new to standing in the water I wasn't aware of the fact that the receding waves were quickly pulling sand out from underneath my heels. I went to make another cast, only to find a big wave coming at me at the same time a receding wave was pulling my feet in the opposite direction.

You guessed it- next thing I'm looking like some cartoon character flailing his arms about wildly to try to regain his balance while simultaneously falling over slowly backwards. When that 50 degree water washed over me it was quite the eye opening moment 

Friends :--|

Oh well live and learn  :redface:


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Couple years ago, my friend and I had planned to go fishing during weekday straight after work. I was really looking forward to trip. Had my car packed the night before and everything.

COB of that afternoon, I went to the bathroom at work. I had to go number 2 and I went. Met up with my friend and we carpooled up to our hated tackle store (Stranglers). 

As I walked around, my friend goes, "dude, whats that hanging out of your butt, you got a tail!" 

I was like, "what you talking about?"

Then I noticed I had a tail hanging out of my pants, a white toilet paper all the way down to my knee. Just as if I had a tail. 

I realized what had happened, I usually mummify the toilet seat for protection and I guess one of the strips got caught when I was pulling up my pants.

I was walking around work and Stranglers with a white piece of toilet paper hanging out my butt...

Just want to say, there aint no shame if you have a game!


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Puppy Mullet said:


> You shoulda told me your handle Treed!
> 
> Had a skate latch on my thumb out on Rodanthe pier. He would bite harder every time I tried to remove him. I ask C.E. Midgett to take his knife and sever the side of its mouth. He squatted down, surveyed the situation, and then stabbed it in the nuts.
> 
> He so funny..


OUCH been there. them bastiges can clamp down pretty hard and dont want to let go


haha ...stab em in the nards, that wont piss em off !


Jesse


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

uh, on the way back from OC this weekend (think 3 hours of sleep, then get up at 3 AM...it's now bout 8 PM that day) we stop at the Fisherman's Inn. Well, guess there was a costume party going on next door. I hadn't figured that out. In the distance I see three people dressed in German outifts. Two were dressed as ladies with short skirts. I say to FNC and Oki, "hey check out those two chicks with the very short skirts" (or something like that). Then they are like "dude, those are dudes". I'm all "huh?". And sure enough. So, moral of the story, drive yourself when you go fishing. Oh well, at least I didn't see the giant cheeseburger climbing up the Mormon temple.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

HuskyMD said:


> Oh well, at least I didn't see the giant cheeseburger climbing up the Mormon temple.


that would be awesome... i want to see giant sponge bob square pants climb that temple...


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

Got bored fishing one night out on the kayak at the CBBT. Water was almost flat. I guess I nodded off. Woke up to a very bright flashing of lights. Virginia Beach's finest had thier lights and me snapping pictures, and chuckling. They said they knew I was OK, because they could hear the SNORING.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Husky, that was a personal story I shared with ya  I can't believe your letting everyone know about my hallucinations after fishing trips . . . and it wasn't a cheeseburger, it was a dude in a cheeseburger costume.

BTW, those "German" people, were not "German", they were "Goth"  And after you continued to eyeball em' is when I let you in on the fact that they were all packin' d/ongs. :--|


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

fingersandclaws said:


> Husky, that was a personal story I shared with ya  I can't believe your letting everyone know about my hallucinations after fishing trips . . . and it wasn't a cheeseburger, it was a dude in a cheeseburger costume.
> 
> BTW, those "German" people, were not "German", they were "Goth"  And after you continued to eyeball em' is when I let you in on the fact that they were all packin' d/ongs. :--|


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

RuddeDogg said:


> I saw a guy once make what I call a "Gorilla" cast while surf fishing. Ya heard that beautiful snap/pop sound and his bait and weight sailed a good 150-160 yards. He saw it splash down and proudly said, "Now that's how ya do it son" as he steadily reeled in a bit. I did have the heart to tell him that his line just broke and he lost his rig and weight. That same day later on I was fishing another spot on a local jetty. The most weight ya need is 4oz, 5oz is pushing it. This guy rigs up with an 8 oz bank sinker and cuts loose. Well ya herd that snap/pop sound again only this time his rig, and the top half of his two piece rod was gone. I was laughing my a$$ off as the guy steadily spewed a boat load of profanities. Well I wasn't paying attention and took a header off the jetty and took a quick dip.


"Now thats how ya do it son" he did a modified Roland Martin (hoo son) on a break off, thats funny. He shoulda just went home after that.


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

A friend of mine (not a member of this board) IM'd me this one:

"My buddy and I were bass fishing on a lake one afternoon....had been there all day, and no fish. There is a guy fishing around the corner from us (we can't see him, just see him cast out every once in a while).

So we're sitting there, soaking up the sun, and amy buddy (who is closer to the guy), says "No he didn't....."

I figure, "oh, the guy has caught a fish....good for him" 

No.

I look over and the guy is BUCK NAKED, wading out into the water to free up a snagged lure. Not in boxers, not tighty-whiteys......BUCK'N NAKED.

I watched in horror (you have to at that point)."


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

And you're inviting me to go yakking with you! Think I'll stay on DRY LAND!



J_Lannon said:


> Got bored fishing one night out on the kayak at the CBBT. Water was almost flat. I guess I nodded off. Woke up to a very bright flashing of lights. Virginia Beach's finest had thier lights and me snapping pictures, and chuckling. They said they knew I was OK, because they could hear the SNORING.


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

Several years ago I was trout fishing in western NC. I'd been wading the river for about 2 hours when it started raining. The rain wasn't too bad, so I kept working upstream catching a few fish along the way.
About 30 minutes later I noticed the rock I had been casting behind earlier was UNDER WATER. The rain was only minor where I was, but it had been pouring buckets upstream. 
My escape route was now about a foot deeper (above hip wader height) than it had been. I tried climbing the bank to get out of the gully I was in and promptly slid/fell into the deep hole I was fishing.
Nobody saw my bare butt huddled up to a quickly built fire, but it was still embarassing (no pun intended)


----------



## MacPE6 (Feb 28, 2006)

I was flounder fishing with this guy about a few years back down at the Emerald Island point. 

Well....opcorn:

This guy had to take a # 2 so bad he was nearly crying . I was the driver that day and wasn't about to leave to leave the beach so he could take the # 2. He got pissed  and then begged and begged so I offered a bucket, a fishy smell'en towel and pointed to a nice bush that was mostly out of sight.

Well.... opcorn:

This guy decided he didn't like that idea because some one might see him sitting on the bucket with the fishy smell'en towel. So it's suggested that he get in the water strip and take the # 2 where NO ONE can see him, except the fish. Keep in mind its early fall, the sun is setting soon and the air is cool and the water's cold.

He hits the water and cold water verbs start flying, "Holy @#@#*$ *&^@# [email protected]^#@#!!" but he quickly settles and gets to work taking care of things. 

Well ....opcorn:

Things were a little looser than originally expected . But he does what he set out to do and makes a clean get away :redface:. As this guy's leaving the water his looser than originally expected prize has floated to the top and is now moving with the incoming tide. There was a boat just up current from where this guy took care of business. This guy's looser than expected present with its wonderful aroma floated with in feet of that boat with the guy on board fishing. I am sure he wondered what in the HE - LL that was but the guy with the looser than originally expected prize and I had decided to depart the area just in case. 


Sound about right?


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

MacPEC6, haahaa... that was hilarious...  at age 5 or age 55, poop does make a man smile... 

note to self: carry five gallon bucket and TP all the time.


----------



## dlwedd (Aug 28, 2006)

*Never lie to a Game Warden!*

I had just turned 16 and was fishing with some friends at High Rock Lake in NC. I had heard but wasnt sure that you could fish with live bait without a license in your county of residence in NC. Well low and behold a game warden comes up to me and my 2 buddies who were cat fishing from a bank and asks for our license and my buddies produce theirs. Me not having a license, not sure that I could fish live bait in my county of residence, and being in a state of panic I told him I wasnt 16 yet.  Smooth move as I was standing up at the time and he reached behind me and tapped on my wallet in my back pocket and said, lets see whats in there. I havent had as much as a speeding ticket at this point in my life and was shaking in my boots. I pulled it out and my drivers license was galring out at him:--|. He looked at it and made me real my line in and saw I was fishing with live bait ,and asked why I didnt tell him that to begin with. I was shaking like a lady of the night in church at that point and I think he realized that, and told me he knew my Dad and he would tell him about this incident and informed me that lying to a Government official was a punishable ofence and that I shouldnt lie to a game warden in the future. 
I never lived that down with the 2 guys I fished with but I learned to always have a license or know the rules before I go fishing!
LOL, I asked my dad about that many years later and he said he didnt have a clue who the guy could have been and we got a pretty good chuckle out of it.


----------



## dlwedd (Aug 28, 2006)

*Slick rock*

I have seen from the previous posts here that I am not alone with this one. I was trout fishing around Chimney Rock in the mountains of NC with a group of guys and it was about 38 degrees that day. Well the only good part of this story is the fact that we were walking back to the truck to go home. I stepped on a rock and the green slime jumped out and got me. Luckily I didnt get hurt but I got really wet and really cold before we made it back to the truck. I shivered for the entire 2 hr trip home.


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

so many embarassing moments....too hard to pick just one


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

MacPE6 said:


> I was flounder fishing with this guy about a few years back down at the Emerald Island point.
> 
> Well....opcorn:
> 
> ...




Yep sounds right...


and that guy was ME


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

how bout taht ocracoke incident jesse....well, we wont go there...lmao


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

chris storrs said:


> how bout taht ocracoke incident jesse....well, we wont go there...lmao


pick on me day?

Chris i think we should show pics of u when u were little..look like u just swam the rio grande..


Jesse


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

lmao...yup...tan n sexy since i was born

got my license now too, so rides no longer necessary, haha...

how bout a day or so later that trip brent aka sea2eas sraight up ate salt packets to wake up in the morning...because he said they had electrolytes...."so drink a f*$%#ng gatorade" lmao...good times....brent we thought you were wierd at that moment, now we know its true but were ok with it, turns out your ok..ish

lmao "thats brent hate it or love it"


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

chris storrs said:


> lmao...yup...tan n sexy since i was born
> 
> got my license now too, so rides no longer necessary, haha...
> 
> ...



BAHAHAHH MAN THAT WAS A FUNNY DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!

oh yeah brent forgot the lime that weekend too!


Jesse


----------



## LEADDRAFT (Oct 9, 2001)

Back in the Day, of heavy Plankin..
I stopped by Carolina Beach Marina/boat basin too cast net some Spanish/king baits before heading too Da pier..

This was after a night of having one 2 many, I was still feeling, that I needed some "Hair of the Dog"... :beer:

I told the wife, one more cast, and I'll have enough baits for the day...
Well... 

opcorn:

I threw the net only too have the edge "hang up" on a Piling on the other side of one of the charter boats...
Well
opcorn:
After some "jiggleing" I couldn't loosen the net, only too get it "more" tangled on the Piling...
About this time I'm Sh**ing because this was My Dad's BRAND NEW cast net He just bought...
After some debating, I decide too step ontoo the charter boat, walk around the too where I could "almost" reach the offending piling and net...

As I'm reaching, fingertip thing getting the net unloosened , I really didn't notice the Laws of Physic's...
For every reaction theres a equal reaction...
In my case the boat EVER SO SLOWLY was moving in the oppisate direction of the piling... While I "just about", had the net off the Piling..

Well opcorn:

Ever get that feeling, "What do I do now?", as I leaned back up realizeing 1 foot just turned into 3 foot and your totally over the water?
One hand on the Piling, your feet glued too the boat, your body over water?
Too this day, I'm still not sure why, at the very last second, I grabbed the Piling, and......
Jumped for it...
I'm not sure why... I just did... Thinking, I guess I could hold onto it, though that DIDN'T happen...
There's something about Pilings and High tide stuff called green slime thats not quite dried...
My wife said, I looked reel funny, I was there legs and arm wrapped around the Offending Piling one second, then I kinda "slid" down it in Slow Motion...
Only too let go when I reached the "marks" ,,,,,where the Baraciles and Oysters were growing on it... 
:redface:
Yeah, I got the net back, undamaged..
Though myself, My thighs looked like I rode a horse with stickers on either side...(I was wearing shorts...) My Shirt was shreded in the front...
Then there was the time, I cast netted a drum...
but thats for another day...
opcorn:


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

fingersandclaws said:


> BTW, those "German" people, were not "German", they were "Goth"  :--|


Yul,
They were definitely German! It was classic Octoberfest garb.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Either way Husky, they were dudes. I don't care if they were German or Goth or Borat's cousins . . .


----------



## JDHills (Mar 6, 2009)

A few times i thought I had a bite and set really hard. Only to be stuck on a rock pile. Thats always humbling lol.


----------



## DarkSkies (Aug 16, 2008)

JDHills said:


> A few times i thought I had a bite and set really hard. Only to be stuck on a rock pile. Thats always humbling lol.


I was baitfishin the coast at night about 10 years ago. I left my pole to go take a leak. I come back and my drag si screaming, and pole is bent over double. My heart is pumping a mile a minute as I'm thinking I have the bass of a lifetime. I could barely reel it in, yet it was pulling with the tide, so I figured it was the twin to Al McReynold's bass. 

I was so excited as I walked the rod down the beach trying to get some line in for the next 10 minutes. I walked pass these guys mumbling to myself as I had visions of that bass in my head. They musta thought I was a lunatic.

I finally manage to gain some line, and I see someone's wooden desk in the surf. It must have washed out from a river after a storm, was travelling down the beach, and got wrapped in my line when I went to take a leak. The waves and the rip current, together with the uneven profile of the odd shaped desk, made the screaming drag and the pull seem different than dead weight, and was to me, like the fish of a lifetime. :fishing:

I felt pretty stupin after that, glad there were only 2 other guys on the beach.

This is a great thread guys, some classic stories here. Taking a crap and having it float on the water is always funny.


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

It's probably 5 or 6 years ago, down at Surfside with the family on vacation, first day there and I don't have bait and won't buy bait at the pier. I always take the cast net with a longer line attached so I can throw from the pier. It's early July, so bait can be scarce at times. I'm walking the pier and searching for small schools of mullet in and behind the surf. Ok, you guys know how when its sparse how ya see things, throw and nada. So I'm on the south side in front of the plate glass windows of a packed restaurant, see one of these ghost schools and commenced to throw my net, well, my cinch loop has loosened up and there she goes, net, line and all. I look at the water, look at the window full of people, look back at the water. Commenced to remove my shoes, watch wallet and anything else that I didn't want to get wet. Dressed in nice shorts, I go in searching with my feet and go up to my neck searching to no avail. Come back out of the water, stare back out, only to see my line washing up in the wash. Collected the net and walked back up to the pier with everyone in the restaurant enjoying the entertainment, and kept on netting.
Never did really dry out that morning.


----------



## MDubious (May 10, 2008)

Fishing an inlet back in OCNJ, I land a striper and waded out of the water and off my underwater rock pile and under the bridge to snap a quick photo before I released the fish back. Feeling proud about the catch I briskly waded back out, took a slip on a nice mossy rock (for some stupid reason I didn't wear my Korkers this day-lesson learned) went straight up and landed flat on my back in the water. Thank god for those rocks right in the small of back were I took the impact to break my fall. I get up soaked, hear all the water rush out of my plug bag and help can't to laugh about it with the guy fishing off the bridge.


----------



## ryan511 (Jun 26, 2008)

The worst is when seasoned guys think they are invisible in the middle of a blue/spanish run and don't even bother to look around when they sling gotcha's. That really pisses me off; a bunch of locals proudly boast an attitude of "those in my way get hooked" when tossing plugs. I've seen a little boy get hooked at the virginia beach pier; not pretty. 

Most pier fisherman are salt of the earth guys; I've met more cool people pier fishing than anywhere else on this earth. But some of these guys....


----------



## DarkSkies (Aug 16, 2008)

ryan511 said:


> The worst is when seasoned guys think they are invisible in the middle of a blue/spanish run and don't even bother to look around when they sling gotcha's. That really pisses me off; a bunch of locals proudly boast an attitude of "those in my way get hooked" when tossing plugs. I've seen a little boy get hooked at the virginia beach pier; not pretty.
> 
> Most pier fisherman are salt of the earth guys; I've met more cool people pier fishing than anywhere else on this earth. But some of these guys....


Hey Ryan the same thing happens in the spring in NJ. Guys get so frenzied abou catching 25-40lb bass from the rocks that they turn into maniacs, thinking only of that bass. Combat mentality, selfish people. Doesn't matter if someone getss hooked as long as they get their bass.


----------



## HDW2 (Feb 15, 2009)

I can give ya countless stories about people and their “NEW” boats. Especially on the first day of launching @ the ramps. But I’ll give ya a good one since I was partially involved. 

I was just coming in from a day of fishing and of course the ramps are full of people unloading and waiting to haul out. As usual I just sit relax waiting my turn and sip some suds down. Just as I open the beer, I start to hear this guy hollering at his wife, “Now don’t you let go of that rope honey” As he back down the ramp, the back of the boat submerges into the water about 6 inches. Now mind you I am probably 100 feet away sitting there amusing myself at his expense listening to him cuss up a storm at his WIFE mind you. Like it was her fault HE left the transom tie downs on there. HE pulls the boat back up the ramp with his little Toyota, barely making it up the ramp. (Took so long the water has already drained out) Good thing he forgot to put the plug in. HE figures that out and back in the water she goes. Top of his lungs he hollers once again, “Don’t let go of that rope honey!” You got it? Yes she says calmly. HE slams on the brakes, NOTHING! I finally holler out to him to untie the bow from the trailer. Back up he goes again. (I think the clutch is about to go by this time) He unties the boat and for the third time, hollers at the wifey, she hollers back, slams on the brakes, off the trailer the boat goes. FINALLY! (I’m thinking this guy will be here all day trying to get that boat launched) So off goes the boat, he is still hollering at the wife, HOLD ONTO THAT ROAP! DON’T LET GO! Mean while I am watching the roam feed outta the boat, 5 ft, 10 ft., 20 ft. Then, the rope plops over the rail and into the water. There must have been 15 of us watching this ordeal from the beginning. We ALL busted out laughing so hard the noise was deafening. There goes his boat drifting out some 50-60 feet. So I fire up the engine and offer him a ride out to his boat. (This is my only involvement in this) So I tell him to get up on the bow and I will drop him off. (Bad idea I tell ya!!!) So I idle up to his boat, touch the reverse, then neutral to stop movement, holler at him to jump off. Now this is happening on the Halifax and tide movement was a tad strong that day. HE waited too long and instead of just jumping, the idiot leans over and grabs his railing. Didn’t take but 10 seconds till he was stretched totally flat out, hands on his boat, feet hooked on mine. Shheeessshhhh! What an idiot I’m thinking. So I hit forward again, idle up and hit the neutral once more. Had to RUN UP and toss his read end over to his stupid boat. FINALLY, rid of this guy. (No, not so fast!) I see him fumbling in his pockets for the boat keys. (OH GREAT I’m thinking. Gonna have to haul his butt back in ad back out again!) He hollers at the wifey once again. Hey honey, you have the keys? YES she replies. Then it happens. HE says toss them out to me!! Before I could blurt out anything, she winds up and lets them fly. (Yea, I know, Ya’ll envisioning them falling short into the drink. NOPE) She tosses them perfectly into his hands to which HE preceded to DROP them into the drink. Well this ensemble of hilarious humor has gone on for some 25 minutes now and it’s MY turn at the ramp. I holler over to him I will send someone else out to get him and tow him back in. Needless to say I was in such hysterics, along with everyone else, I forgot to mention to anyone that he needed a tow back in. Pulled my boat and headed home. I’m sure he got a tow. It is cases such as this when one should think, “Do I really belong out on the water?” 

To this day I have never seen that little Regal 15 out on the waters in this county.


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

One moring while king fishing from the Nags Head Pier I decided to go walk up to the pier restuarant and look about getting something to eat for breakfast. I had my rainsuit on,...pants and top and proceeded to walk on in and stand at the end of the bar to next to where the cast register is and ordered my couple of biscuits to which I usually like to eat. I ordered my food, commenced to wait patiently and as the waitress hands me my sausage biscuits. You should have seen the look on her face ...as what the hell and a scared look at the same time and then her head just goes down to the floor. I still didn't have any idea what was happening until I looked down myself. My pants to my rainsuit had just fallen to my ankles as I reached for my food and somehow the bottoms went down quick. I HAD MY JEANS ON OF COURSE but somehow the look on that waitresses face was priceless too! May I mention the look of everyone else around and it was packed. Oh well, at least nobodby still seen anything.

Reelturner


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

One morning while king fishing from the Nags Head Pier I decided to go walk up to the pier restuarant and look about getting something to eat for breakfast. I had my rainsuit on,...pants and top and proceeded to walk on in and stand at the end of the bar to next to where the cast register is and ordered my couple of biscuits to which I usually like to eat. I ordered my food, commenced to wait patiently and as the waitress hands me my sausage biscuits. You should have seen the look on her face ...as what the hell and a scared look at the same time and then her head just goes down to the floor. I still didn't have any idea what was happening until I looked down myself. My pants to my rainsuit had just fallen to my ankles as I reached for my food and somehow the bottoms went down quick. I HAD MY JEANS ON OF COURSE but somehow the look on that waitresses face was priceless too! May I mention the look of everyone else around and it was packed. Oh well, at least nobodby still seen anything.

Reelturner


----------



## WV Cobbmullet (Dec 2, 2008)

One for me 
my buddy had just got new anchors for his bass boat we pulled up to a spot he said throw out the anchor I did and watched the free end of the rope follow it overboard.
one for my buddy
First trip to Canada about 67 he had a brand new ABU was throwen big muskie plugs winds up to go long either didnt hit the button or it didnt disengage rod and new ABU follows the plug in its still there.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

One day I'm out on CG getting ready to set up my king rig when David Lee pulls his cart up to the end. Now for any of you who don't know David, he considers himself a master caster among other things and is always good for a laugh. 

opcorn:

Well David gets his gear in order and throws into a good spot with his anchor. By this time I'm set to throw and several others have shown up. I throw in next to David and a little farther than he did. Boy can't stand it. He reels in and throws out in the same spot just farther.

opcorn:

Next up comes Chris. Now Chris is a good caster, and he lays out on the other side of Mr. Lee, even a little further. Once again, David can't stand it and has to reel in. After three casts he can't pass the splash point of Chris's rod...so he packs all his stuff in a huff and leaves. 

I laughed hard when he left, and even harder when Hoss caught a 28# king out of that spot.


========================

Then the first day I had my 12' OMCP and 525 Super Mag out on the pier, all set to make that loooong throw over the sandbar and catch me a biggun. WOOHOO!! Of course that night the big blues and sharks were slamming baits right at the pier, and nothing was biting far out. Needless to say, I felt like a real idiot using a 12' rod and magged reel to drop rigs next to the pylons. :redface:  :redface:

Evan


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Last June we were fishing the 4th Island of the Chesapeake Bay Bridge Tunnel putting a hurtin on some spade fish and little black drum in the 7-10 lb range. For some reason, don't ask me why, I decided not to use the net while landing a drum. Well, usually that wouldn't be a problem, but I plopped my fat self up on the gunnel, reached over to grab the drum, and he started swimming a little further from the boat! Next thing you know, my belly's on the gunnel, one arm and leg sticking straight out over the water, one arm and leg sticking straight out over the boat, trying to ballance myself and keep from falling in!!! I swear it felt like I was stuck that way for about 15-20 seconds. I looked like I was superman and humpty dumpty's ugly, clumsy offspring!!! I didn't fall in, but it sure kept the two guys I was with laughing for the next hour and a half!!!LOL One of those, "You had to be there" kind of stories.

Now, I have the funniest story in the world that involved me, a golf ball, and a driving range with an over hang, but I won't go in to that one...


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Launch Ramps*

On days with high boat traffic, we would take lawn chairs and a 12 pack then sit under a tree to watch the antics of the general boating public.

somewhere they used to have a forum called 'Boat Ramp Antics' which were hard to believe. C2


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Last summer I was fishing with the family. We had to walk about a mile to get where we wanted to go. After a few hours it hit me, I had to go, and go right now. So I wade out in the water and drop a monster floater. My son and wife a laughing theier heads off by the time I get back out of the water. About 200yds up from us my monster had washed up on the surf. A very short time later a jogger comes by, my son starts laughing so hard he couldnt breathe. THen I see why, the jogger stepped on my log, and was barefoot. He was trying as hard as he could to wipe his foot in teh sand and cussing like Ive never heard before. We were all laughing so hard that he knew it was one of us. We all got the biggest go to hell look you have ever seen as he went by us.


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Early to mid 90's First fishing experience to Ocracoke island. Rental house close to the harbor and my younger brothers wife and inlaws visiting, land lubbers from Florida. Mom being the Portuguese fishing[and cooking whiz] that she is decides to pole fish off one of the private docks within walking distance. She proudly proclaims "dinner is ready" and much to my astonishment, and the horror of all present at the table, including the land lubbers. Dinner is a potatoe and tomatoe based stew with parsley, garlic, onion, mmm! The infamous "Pinfish Stew". I don't recommend it, those little suckers have more bones than spot and trout put together. When you're Portuguese, if it comes from the sea theres a way to cook and eat it, I am not bullshiting.


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

A friend and I went trout fishing directly below South Holston Dam in East Tennessee. We had to climb down several large rocks to get down to where we wanted to be. I had my gear and the cooler. It started to rain, and we started up the rocks. That's the last thing I remember. The next thing I knew, it was the next day and I was at work and was sore all over. I absolutely freaked out, because I had no memory of anything since we started up the rocks. I called my buddy, and he said we started up the rocks and I slipped and he saw my feet go straight up in the air. He said it was hilarious (I am a big guy and not the most agile person in the world when it comes to tumbling around), but I got right back up, gathered up all my stuff, went back up the rocks, and drove home. He said he laughed all the way home because it was the funniest thing he'd ever seen.

Of course, the fact that I drove us home, went to bed, took a shower, and went to work the next day without any knowledge of doing so is extremely scary. I must have gotten a concussion or something. I asked him if there was anything weird about my behavior, and he said nothing more than usual. 

He still laughs about it and tells everyone he fishes with.

Once while muskie fishing in the Red River Gorge in Kentucky, I fell off a rock into the river and lost my minnow bucket while trying to get away from a buffalo - one of the big brown mammal buffalo - not a buffalo fish.  As part of a conservation project, they had penned some of those in over there (I didn't know it), and apparently I had crossed over that line.


----------



## triple t (Nov 1, 2008)

*Mud...*

Ok, first of all, a nice day out in the middle of Feb. and me and Brandon decide to go fish in the creek. We were there for about 30mins. and Brandon let his bobber go down the creek and around a bent, that happened to be a disaster. His line, bobber included, got tangled in the grass on a little sand bar not far of the shore. Then the line snapped.

I said to him," Don't worry I can get it, it's not a problem." (BIG MISTAKE) So, wearing crocs, jeans, and a Guy Harvey shirt, I go for it. The little island is only about 5ft. off the shore, but to get there you have to go in the mud. Meanwhile, Brandon is like," WHA..WHA.. I want my bobber.""Ok...Ok... I'm getting it," I told him. I'm 3ft off the bank and, BLOP! "Damn, there went my crocs" BLOP! BLOP! " Oh man, I'm knee deep in MUD!" Brandon is laughing his head off and finally comes to help me get out.

"Man-oh-man, my mom's gonna kill me," I said. So I said that's it, I MUDDY as hell already now I have to get it. So I took off trying run across, spraying Mud all over my BRAND NEW Guy Harvey shirt. But, I made it to the island. After getting the bobber I threw it to Brandon so he would stop crying. Then was the challenge of getting back. I decided not to cross the Mud again. So I jumped across without further incident. 

But, to this day I am the "Bobber Rescue Unit Chief".


----------



## matt anderson (Jan 29, 2006)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> hrm..so many times to laugh at myself..
> 
> ill start with stuff thats happened this year...
> 
> ...


was that the day your Bronco blew up, LoL


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

The best part of all of this is being able to laugh at yourself.


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

2 years ago, as a proud 19 year old, I purchased a boat all on my own. Mind you it was a 21 foot 2 year old Bayliner, but hey it was MINE! No co-sign, no cash from my mom: downpayment = mine, loan = mine.

Well as any good 19 year old man knows, you take the women of your life on you for that maiden voyage. Loaded my gf, mom, my gf and I's dog, food and drinks up and were set for a day of boating. Launch went pretty well considering it was me and 2 women who had never helped launch a boat before.
About 5 minutes in my mom says "thats a lot of water Hunter."
Girlfriend, with a straight face, says "I knocked over the dogs water container."

For the record, there was about 3 inches of water covering the entire stern while the dogs container was about a quart at the most.

I hauled back to the ramp, got it back on the trailer, and proceeded to block 1/2 the ramp for 45 minutes while letting the water out of my drain. Needless to say, my gf was forever in charge of reminding me "hunter, is the plug in?"


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

jhmorgan said:


> 2 years ago, as a proud 19 year old, I purchased a boat all on my own. Mind you it was a 21 foot 2 year old Bayliner, but hey it was MINE! No co-sign, no cash from my mom: downpayment = mine, loan = mine.
> 
> Well as any good 19 year old man knows, you take the women of your life on you for that maiden voyage. Loaded my gf, mom, my gf and I's dog, food and drinks up and were set for a day of boating. Launch went pretty well considering it was me and 2 women who had never helped launch a boat before.
> About 5 minutes in my mom says "thats a lot of water Hunter."
> ...


Most...and I said most people learn from their mistakes, although "some never learn."

At least your maiden voyage wasn't a disaster...and it sure could have been
...bet your drain plug is foremost on your mind from now on.:redface:

RT


----------

